# Manhole & Inspection Chamber Revit Family



## wael nesim (11 أغسطس 2014)

بعد اذنكم اللى عنده Manhole & Inspection Chamber Revit Family ياريت يرفقها.
وكمان لو حد عنده Floor Drain Revit Family لكن قبل ما ترفقها ياريت تتأكد ان ليها مدخل ومخرج, عشان كل اللى عنده ليه مخرج وملوش مدخل.

وشكرا لحسن تعاونكم معنا.


----------



## Nile Man (11 أغسطس 2014)

انا كان عندي link لموقع به عدد لا باس منه من ال fD هدور عليه و ارسلهولك


----------



## Nile Man (11 أغسطس 2014)

http://www.siouxchief.com/bim-resources/page/2/


----------



## Nile Man (11 أغسطس 2014)

الموقع ده ممكن يساعدك الى ان اتوصل للموقع اللي انا اقصده


----------



## Nile Man (11 أغسطس 2014)

http://www.mifab.com/Specifications/revit.html
ده الموقع المقصود يارب ينفعك


----------



## wael nesim (11 أغسطس 2014)

مهندس Nile Man لك جزيل الشكر, ولو مقدرتش الاقى طلبى اسمحلى ارجعلك تانى.


----------

